# 먹구와



## Matasanos Madrileño

Hi everyone, Iwould like to know the meaning of these sentece...I think they are commenting on a restaurant?? but I'm not sure...If you could help me I'd be really grateful!!!

ㅋㅋㅋㅋ뭐랰ㅋㅋ 하... 튀김 먹구 싶어 엉엉 니가 나대신 많이 먹구와ㅜㅜ

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Kross

Matasanos Madrileño said:


> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ뭐랰ㅋㅋ 하... 튀김 먹구 싶어 엉엉 니가 나대신 많이 먹구와ㅜㅜ



I have a craving for 튀김 (meaning deep-fried food). But I want you to eat a lot instead of me.


----------



## Matasanos Madrileño

Like... "you can eat it all if you want, I'm not taking it,,,!???

Thanks kross


----------



## Rance

Matasanos Madrileño said:


> Like... "you can eat it all if you want, I'm not taking it,,,!???
> 
> Thanks kross



That translation sounds little bit off.

Speaker is not reserving the food for the other, but apparently it sounds like he cannot go out to restaurant to enjoy the food for some reason.
Since he cannot go, he expects at least his friend to be able to enjoy the food at the restaurant.


----------



## Matasanos Madrileño

Can you guess from what it's written if they are friends or a couple??

Thanks rance


----------



## Rance

i think they are friends.
There might be variations, but couples usually use 자기(darling, honey, sweetie, etc,etc) instead of 니(you) in conversations.


----------



## Heekyoung

ㅋㅋㅋㅋ뭐랰ㅋㅋ 하... 튀김 먹구 싶어 엉엉 니가 나대신 많이 먹구와ㅜㅜ
Hello, let me explain this Korean sentence.
I think there is omitted situation you don't know. They are friends and both of them like to eat a deep- fried food(튀김 in Korean). One day one of them is eating a 튀김 while texting a message to another(the person directly concerned with that Korean message). 
**If I translate that message which another replied:
ㅋㅋㅋㅋ뭐랰ㅋㅋ 하... (What???) 
튀김 먹구 싶어(I want to eat a 튀김 too) 
엉엉(sounds of crying : Because the person can't go there to eat)  
니가 나대신 많이 먹구와ㅜㅜ( Instead of me, eat a lot of 튀김 )

*** You=너=니=네 , I=나
***먹구와 <---먹고 와 (come after eating=먹고 오다 = 먹다eat + 오다come)

I hope my explanation can help you understand better. 
Sorry for my poor English--;
Thanks!


----------

